# Copperheads



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

with keyrings


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

They are nice good job.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

The copperhead without a keyring is a chrome pen. Just like the one on the left.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Cool looking Bobby. I normally like gold better, but with these and expecially with the key ring, I really like the chrome. Those look awsome. Can hardly wait to see more coming.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I would have more keyrings but I ran out of copperhead skins. It would have helped if I hadn't ruined those 2.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Really nice lookin', Bobby.. Think ya got this 'snake' thing down pat...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I agree Jim, Bobby, is back in biz. Ain't it nice to see him back again after all he went through? This is some really nice looking stuff too.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

X3 and I sure sleep better at night knowing you are making my life safer. Keep up the good work.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

SWEET


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

The key rings are cool Bobby!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Ifin you gonna stick um to the fridge, post a price, we all want to buy 1 or 2. Or is like a Picaso? Whatever the market bears?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Still got the gold one with the keyring and a chrome without a keyring.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great looking pens Bobby!! you are the snake charmer for sure!!!!


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Might as well be a knife. Those things are sharp!


----------

